# portmaster -r png- continue if see error



## mfaridi (Apr 11, 2010)

after 10 day I want update over 300 packages by this command 

```
portmaster -D -r png-
```
after long time I see . portmaster can not continue update some packages and dose not update others packages .
Can I tell portmaster . if it can not update one package ,ignore it and update other packages ?


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 12, 2010)

I need help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 12, 2010)

From portmaster(8)


```
If something goes wrong during the process (e.g., a port build fails, a
     port is marked BROKEN) portmaster will report any work done successfully
     as described above, then exit.

     The question is often asked, ``Why is it not possible to proceed with the
     ports that do not have errors?'' The answer is that (unfortunately)
     portmaster is not omniscient, and cannot guess what resolution the user
     would like to have for this problem.  Manual intervention is therefore
     required.
```

All you could feasibly do is tell portmaster to not upgrade that problematic port (using the *-x* flag) and start again. The correct option would be, of course, to find out what the error means and resolve the issue (if it can be resolved).


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 2, 2015)

So to get back into things I decided to upgrade my GNOME3 desktop from 10.1-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE. Using (what I think are) recommendations from the handbook I decided to use `portmaster -af` and I added a couple more flag options. So of course I am getting a few aborts for various reasons, and that's fine because I will use this to learn more. So what I do is I remove the aborted ports from my portmaster list, restart and repeat until I have the short list of broken/aborted ports.  Then I tackle the short list. So of course this process take a fair bit of time, and is made longer because when I get home, or get up in the morning, the machine has been sitting idle for hours due to an abort.

So, I guess my question is, is there a way, or could portmaster be updated to provide a way that allows it to continue along doing the rest of the ports, while writing out to a log file the port upgrades that failed. Thus allowing me to get 95% of the upgrade done without having to check in on the machine every few hours, and then focus on what needs to be done: fix the broken ports and/or any dependencies. (For the record I don't use `portmaster -af` on a regular basis.)

I refuse to believe the brilliant minds behind FreeBSD haven't made this a possibility yet.  I realize this might create new risk/danger, but in certain environments this could be more than acceptable, and reduce some administrative effort.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2015)

You should really read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating anything. If there are any issues with order or dependencies they will be noted there. Just make a habit of reading it every time you want/need to upgrade something.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 2, 2015)

SirDice said:


> You should really read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating anything. If there are any issues with order or dependencies they will be noted there. Just make a habit of reading it every time you want/need to upgrade something.



Agreed, but as I said, I am using the process I wrote earlier, to help me learn. Pretty sure I'll be referencing /usr/ports/UPDATING during the fixing. Sometimes the best way to learn is working on something broken.


----------

